# Injury prevention WORKOUT routine?



## Braveheart (Dec 17, 2017)

Hey guys,
I'm planing to take it easy in last two weeks of the year before going  to a new worout plan after. And during that time I plan to focus on  bulding strength around my joints to prevent any future injuries. Using  in the routine exercises like single-leg bridge to strenghten the hips,  side lunges for the knees, cuban press or face pull for the shoulders,  single leg balance for the ankles, etc.

Do you have any good routine that includes all the joints (like ankles,  knees, hips, shoulder, back, neck) you would be nice enough to share  with the rest?


----------



## Jin (Dec 17, 2017)

Squat
Bench
Deadlift
Neck curls


----------

